# New TSA inspections, now anything larger than cell phone comes out!



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2017)

TSA raising aviation security baseline with stronger domestic security measures

If it's bigger than a cell phone.  Your going to have to take it out.  It's going nation wide over the next couple months.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't remember the last time I _didn't_ have to pull my laptop out of my bag.


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2017)

limr said:


> I can't remember the last time I _didn't_ have to pull my laptop out of my bag.



But this is more than your laptop. This is your iPad, your camera bodies, flash units, some lenses, etc. 

If you're traveling with a decent sized camera bag this is a royal PITA.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2017)

Destin said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember the last time I _didn't_ have to pull my laptop out of my bag.
> ...



I've seen people have to take their tablets out as well for the past few years, at least in NY airports. As for cameras? Meh. That's a case for simplifying your kit and traveling light. I don't think they'll be fussed about my K1000 or Holga, anyway, though maybe it will be easier to get my film hand-inspected now without having to put it through the X-ray.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2017)

Now they'll finally catch a terrorist!


----------



## deeky (Jul 30, 2017)

Royal PITA until they go lax and you are on the plane getting blown up or crashed.  Then you wish......

With a trip coming to Philly coming up, I'll be carrying the laptop for work AND my camera bag with body, lenses, and flash.  For the minimal amount of extra time it costs me in the grand scheme of things, meh.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2017)

TSA is a jobs program to crafted to hire simple criminals and high school dropouts.  nothing more.

it just happens to be under the guise of keeping you safe.

it is wasteful and inefficient and has introduced crime by pairing unsupervised criminals with no skills with your private belongings, like your cameras.

and again, since 2001 and $40 billion dollars later they still have yet to catch a single terrorist; although the TSA agents themselves continue to get arrested daily.   

Not to mention how easy it is for auditors to smuggle anything past them.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 30, 2017)

Meh, I don't fly often enough for it to be a hassle.
Although I wasn't allowed to carry-on my sheep, last time.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

A guy I know who works for an airline tells me that the joke is that TSA stands for Thousands Standing Around.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jul 31, 2017)

Meh. I had my bag (and camera equipment) inspected by hand at most of the museums I went to in DC when I went with my students this past April. I also got a pat down at almost all of these places. My personal favorite? At the Holocaust Museum, the coffee shop is separate from the rest of the building, and I got patted down to go buy a cup of freaking coffee. 

The irony is that I was chaperoning a group of 40 students, and as a teacher, my background check was likely more thorough than anyone working security at any of these places.


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2017)

If you travel by Amtrak train, there is _no TSA_ .

Amtrak allows - for free - 2 carry-on bags AND 2 personal bags, plus a small cooler if you want to carry such.
Amtrak - Policies - Baggage Policy & Service - Carry-On Baggage


> Each passenger may bring 2 personal items, 25 lbs. and 14 x 11 x 7 inches each, and 2 carry-on items, 50 lbs. and 28 x 22 x 14 inches each, onboard.


Amtrak Coach seats have _way more_ pitch than economy class plane seats.

So if you have the time, ride the train.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 31, 2017)

Derrel said:


> A guy I know who works for an airline tells me that the joke is that TSA stands for Thousands Standing Around.



They are not rocket scientist, all that is really required is a GED to be one.  Though they like you to have some secondary education in criminal sciences.  Need a year of previous security work.  That's about it.  I knew it would get worse as the program when on.  First they change from their white uniforms with sewn on patches.  To blue police type uniforms with badges now.  Latest I heard due to the couple gun shots in airports, and screeners getting hit / killed.  They are lining up all their ducks in a row to get sidearms.  There was no mandate for them to become police, as all airports are required to have local law enforcement.  But that is the way they are going.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2017)

Which is why it is nice to be a pre-checked passenger.  I don't take anything out, just lay the laptop portion open.  Don't have to pull gear out, don't have to take off shoes etc.  

It's amazing how simple it is if you just put a little effort into your preparation.   We are actually Global Entry cleared, but pre-checked goes with Global Entry.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 31, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> .   We are actually Global Entry cleared, but pre-checked goes with Global Entry.



Worth every cent for frequent travelers.


----------



## runnah (Aug 2, 2017)

Thankfully in a couple years time we will all be using cellphones for photography.


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2017)

Think Green!
If you have to fly - fly Economy.
http://www.ucsusa.org/sites/default...cuments/clean_vehicles/greentravel_report.pdf

_



			Top Five Rules of Thumb for Green Travel
		
Click to expand...

_


> #1 - Motor coaches and trains are a carbon bargain
> #2 - Big SUVs and first-class flights usually have the largest carbon footprints.
> #3 - For couples and solo travelers, a nonstop coach flight almost always beats an average car.
> #4 - To significantly reduce your carbon footprint behind the wheel, drive or rent a more efficient car.
> #5 - Avoid traveling during peak periods.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 5, 2017)

KmH said:


> If you travel by Amtrak train, there is _no TSA_ .
> 
> Amtrak allows - for free - 2 carry-on bags AND 2 personal bags, plus a small cooler if you want to carry such.
> Amtrak - Policies - Baggage Policy & Service - Carry-On Baggage
> ...



I'm going to take a train from DC to NYC on tuesday -- with me ill have large bag full of electronics.  no one will ever look at it.

assuming the train is full, that's around 300 passengers travelling to the heart of NYC unmolested by criminals!   That's about twice the passengers of a 727 or 737. 

im not sure what TSA is actually trying to accomplish.  If one wanted mass causalities, he'd choose the train over the plane.   Imho that also proves TSA is not about safety but control.


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2017)

Braineack said:


> TSA is not about safety but control.


Yep.
It's sad most people don't seem to understand that, or they _want_ the government to to control them.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 8, 2017)

I am going out of my way and paying more just to avoid landing in any of the US Airports. I had an option of a stopover in SFO or HKG and SFO was $100 less....but no thanks


----------



## fmw (Aug 10, 2017)

Braineack said:


> TSA is a jobs program to crafted to hire simple criminals and high school dropouts.  nothing more.
> 
> it just happens to be under the guise of keeping you safe.
> 
> ...



Sounds like federal government to me.


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2017)

fmw said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > TSA is a jobs program to crafted to hire simple criminals and high school dropouts.  nothing more.
> ...



To both of you and others who may be tempted: please keep the discussion limited to the specifics of the OP. No politics.


----------



## waday (Aug 10, 2017)

limr said:


> I've seen people have to take their tablets out as well for the past few years, at least in NY airports.


Last time the wife and I flew out of a NY airport (earlier this year), we didn't have to take our shoes off, jacket off, belt off, liquids out of bag, or anything. It was really weird.


----------



## deeky (Aug 20, 2017)

So I just got back from Philadelphia.  Had to pull my laptop out of the bag and send it through in its own tote, remove shoes, etc. in both Sioux Falls and Philly.  Camera bag went through the scanner but wasn't even opened.

Then things got weird in Chicago.  Hey, it's Chicago.  Bound to happen.  Aside from the airline comping a hotel room and meal vouchers due to a weather delay, when I checked back in the next morning they didn't even have totes out.  Laptop stayed in the bag.  Camera stayed in the bag.  When I took my shoes off, I got my a$$ chewed a little because they didn't have to come off.  But without any totes in sight, I had already put my keys, wallet, phones, change, etc. in my shoes to go through the scanner, so they went through anyway.  General security line, not Pre-check.

So that's the scoop.  Probably the closest look my camera bag got checked was at the Museum of Art....


----------



## Braineack (Aug 21, 2017)

on a scale from 1 to 0 how safe do you feel now?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2017)

TSA = Thousands Standing Around. As told to me by an airline employee.


----------

